# How to properly handle sharks.



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey folks,

Just curious for those of you who fish for sharks. Once you catch them, do you simply cut the line or remove the hook using a large pair of hand pliers?

I would like to know just how difficult it is to handle these creatures when you bring them into the beach. Also, is there a safe distance or position to keep when handling a shark?

Finally, how should they be put back in the water? Do you need wade them out at all and hold them in place until they can move on their own or simply dump them back into the surf.

I am sure some of you will find these questions rediculous, but I want to make sure that I do not hurt myself or the shark when I finally do land one of these monsters. That being said, I appreciate everyones input.

Dave


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

everytime we catch them they are more than happy to get back into the water and swim away ....not sure about a 7+ footer but we usually catch them around 3-4ft and you have to hold them right behind the head because they will whip thier head around and get you 

better off just cutting the line on a big one cause a $1 hook isnt worth a finger or a hand


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Dave, it aint a ridiculous question. I've seen a guy chomped by a 2' (FL) shark and it aint pretty. His buddies rushed him off to ER to get some stiches.
Whether to retrieve a hook or simple cut it is a comfort factor. If the shark is hooked deeply (for me that is anywhere within 3" past the jaws I cut the hook. Even with my long handle needle noses it is cheaper to rerig my hooks as opposed to paying the doctor to stitch me up again. I tend to get all corner hooks out with long handle needle nose and cut everything else out to help the shark and keep my figers where they belong.
Handling a shark is very important. If the shark is large you need a tail loop. In a post on here we discussed tail looping shark sand you should be able to find out how to safely do this 2-3 pages back If the shark is small (5' FL and below) I tend to handle them with a buddy. The art to stoping the flexible shark from turning around and grabbing you is to grab them by the upper back on either side of the dorsal fin with your fingers grasping near the dorsals. This shortens the distance the shark can bend and attempt to grab at you. However, you need to grab that fish really hard. They squirm, they are incredibly strong for their size. I said a buddy can help you becasue they can either unhook the shark or grasp the tail to prevent it flogging you.
I hope some of this helps. Trust me when you land your first shark you will be hooked. A roommate and I first started doing this 6 years ago in a lagoon on light tackle and became addicted to hunting down sharks for sport (we're catch and releasers by nature).


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

:beer:


cpn_aaron said:


> Hey Dave, it aint a ridiculous question. I've seen a guy chomped by a 2' (FL) shark and it aint pretty. His buddies rushed him off to ER to get some stiches.
> Whether to retrieve a hook or simple cut it is a comfort factor. If the shark is hooked deeply (for me that is anywhere within 3" past the jaws I cut the hook. Even with my long handle needle noses it is cheaper to rerig my hooks as opposed to paying the doctor to stitch me up again. I tend to get all corner hooks out with long handle needle nose and cut everything else out to help the shark and keep my figers where they belong.
> Handling a shark is very important. If the shark is large you need a tail loop. In a post on here we discussed tail looping shark sand you should be able to find out how to safely do this 2-3 pages back If the shark is small (5' FL and below) I tend to handle them with a buddy. The art to stoping the flexible shark from turning around and grabbing you is to grab them by the upper back on either side of the dorsal fin with your fingers grasping near the dorsals. This shortens the distance the shark can bend and attempt to grab at you. However, you need to grab that fish really hard. They squirm, they are incredibly strong for their size. I said a buddy can help you becasue they can either unhook the shark or grasp the tail to prevent it flogging you.
> I hope some of this helps. Trust me when you land your first shark you will be hooked. A roommate and I first started doing this 6 years ago in a lagoon on light tackle and became addicted to hunting down sharks for sport (we're catch and releasers by nature).


WOW does that ever sound intense.

So if I simply try to grab the shark by the tail it might try to swing around and bite...that is insane. You are also saying that you must hold it by the top dorsel find and the tail?

This sounds pretty damn dangerous. If I bring the shark on shore what the hell do I do to get it back in the water??


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Grab the shark firmly on the top, back of his head, even with the gill openings. Cut the line, remove the hook, whatever. If he's 3 or 4 feet long, grab the tail firmly with the other hand. Walk down to the water and toss him in the direction of Europe.

No where near as intense as handling rattle snakes or cobras. I've seen hundreds of sharks caught by fisherman up to five feet long, and never seen anyone get bit by one.

If you hook a shark that's six or eight feet long, cut the line before you beach him. Then you won't need a tail loop, and you won't have to worry about your fingers.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Just be careful*

on whatever you decide, a smaller shark is just as bad as a large one or even worst sometimes. As we tend to get cocky and just grab the shark if it is small. A small one can turn on its tail pretty fast, so unless you have done this before. Go ahead and cut the line, it isnt that hard to grab a small shark. But it has to be done carefully, if you never done it before. Even the small ones are alot stronger then you think. I have no trouble when it come's to sharks, but i have caught my fair share. I have yet to catch a large one off the beach, but have seen it done. Roping them by the tail is something that takes some galls if you know what i mean. (I can tell the CPN has done is fair share of this). With almost anything being a bluefish, catfish, stingrays anything that can hurt you. If you have never done it before or are not sure of yourselve. "CUT THE LINE"...a rig is cheaper then a nite at a ER. I have seen people get hurt pretty bad over a CATFISH. Do as much research as you can, even better is to watch somebody that has done it. And let them show you, i agree with some here...it isnt that hard to handle a small to med shark, just be careful if you are going to do it. And if you are even a little scarce...CUT THE LINE!!!! trust me you can be hurt really fast. As for tailing a large shark, i have seen it done (up close) with a large shark it takes two or more people to keep everything safe. What really got me...was these guys were really into not hurting the shark. they take pictures and release it. But to release the shark they walk it in the surf  and when they felt the shark kicking it tails they push it away  I am not ready for that..LOL...so CPN... you my friend have alot of galls if you do this also  :beer: oh sometime a med to larger shark is even better to handle, because they can be pretty tired by the time. You bring them in, unlike a small one that you horse in...and they are still full of fight.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Given my experience, it doesn't sound like a good idea. Once the shark "appears" to be sedated, are you usually ok to grab it and hold its head down, or is this when it usually tries to jerk around?

How about these maniacs who you see grabing the sharks by their noses and taking pictures?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Don't ever*

think they are sedated, i have seen sharks laying up on a pier. (For awhile) and some fool went and put his hand too close wanting his hook. The damn thing bite him and held on to the hand, they had to cut off the head and drive the guy to the ER with the shark head I have taken picture by lifting the head again i have caught my fair share of sharks but from boats and piers. But i was lucky to have learn from guys that were targeting them. If you don't have any problems grabbing other fish and holding them. then you should be okay, but if you arent sure. (Then don't) Any fish can hurt you if you arent sure how to handle them. Just like freshwater fisherman that try and grab some saltwater fish like they would a largemout bass The first year i started fishing for Snook, i almost got hurt. (Not knowing about their gill plate) i just went to grab the snook and a oldtimer yell at me. And show me how to grab the snook, and what to be careful of. Then a few months later i saw this tourist get his hand cut to the BONE cause he grab the a snook by the plate. A Snook gill plate will cut you faster then a razor so learn before you try...and always above anything else....Be careful:fishing:


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Jetty's on the nose, sharks are never really sedated. Just be deliberate and careful. If you are worried, that is fine. The first shark I ever caught and held to unhook (I ended up cutting the line) was a 3' bull shark in the Indian River. My buddies and I (3 of us) all gang held that shark and took a picture. It still makes me laugh looking at the pic when I think of the sharks I handle now. But the point of that story is it is very healthy to be nervous about handling sharks. It makes you careful. I've been fishing them for 8 years and I always approach them with caution and respect. I say when you see the shark reherse in your head what you plan to do and approach it slowly. It will keep you ready and the shark calm.
Don't grab the top of the dorsal fin, grab on the body on either side in line with the dorsal fin. You can grab close to the gills as others have said, but I like nearer to the dorsal because it catches the shark near the middle throwing off it's ability to turn on you and also tail whip you.
People do that mouth open thing as a bravado picture. I always thought it would make a cool pic for me, but I've never done it since I release my sharks. The only way I would really try the mouth gape pic would be on a dead shark I had severed the spine of and given a few more minutes to bleed out and have no more nerve function. I'm just careful like that.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

I found this at this forum, these guys are crazy 

http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/...nice-hammerhead-maddawgandcrew.html#post38387

Do you think it's safe to walk in the shark that deep  I don't even like to stand that deep when casting


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

If you get the Shark off the hook and back into the water quickly then you will not need to go out that deep with them. The important thing is to be ready when the shark gets close. Have someone ready to leader the shark as it comes in someone else should be waiting with the camera to get quick pics. Then you have to do decide how to remove the hook. To subdue him on the beach we usually have one person hold him in front of the Dorsal fin and one person hold his tail. I take bolt cutters and a dehooking tool with me, since I use circle hooks they tend to be hooked right in the corner of the mouth and are easy to remove, if not the bolt cutters can cut either my leader or the hook. If you have kept him out of the water for no more than a minute or two then you only have to take him deep enough to support his weight and he will take off. And like was said before it is very addictive. The biggest fish I have ever caught.

John


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

only problem with sitting on a big shark like that and taking it completely out of water is you are crushing its internal organs and increasing the chance for ruptures and internal bleeding. I tend to never take a shark out that is over 6' FL from teh water if I don't have to. I simply pout the shark in ankle deep water to support its weight and do the dehooking as narfpoint had said (one holds the shark high and another mans the tail).
I've also released sharks almost as deep as those guys. If you're tagging the shark it takes longer and if the shark is big you also tend to bring it in very tired. Both of these tend to lead to a need to revieve the shark. many species need that strength back or they'll sink on the bottom, not move enough to really aerate their gills and croak out. I've never had one turn on me as I walked them facing the current. Usually they start off slowly and seem quite content to just get the heck out of dodge, not mess around with me.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

small sharks like this









not like this








this guy is kinda askin for it.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*That picture*

is what the guys were doing in Tampa, but at nite i still walk out that deep to cast in the surf, even after having the sh%t scarce out of me. (But only during the day) and once again those guys have done this many times, and arent worry. Just like cpn said the shark wants to get out of there, and they are so tired that you are the last thing he is thinking about. If shark were the killers that some people claim, look at the picture again, where he is in waist deep water with the shark. If that shark wanted him, it would be nothing for that shark to turn and get him. Shark are alot faster than people think, if you ever get a chance to see a Large hammerhead or bull chase a tarpon, you will gain even more respect for these things. If at any times Sharks decided we were in their food chain, forget about it...we would never be able to go into the ocean.:fishing: even knowing this i still hear that little voice in the back of my head when i am going in the water to cast....WTF Are you doing!!!heh heh, but then i calm down and walk out to my knees and cast  JK i still go to my waist :fishing:


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Too bad Kozlow can't chime in here!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

fling them up on the beach n get them ready to mix with ur fried :spam: 
i love shark
taste just like swordfish
just make sure its a legal one
one shark makes a great food for cookout and cold cold :beer:


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

That is true about the leagality issue. FL recently put dusky sharks on the list of prohibited sharks. This is the first year they have done so. I agree with this since the dusky numbers still haven't recovered from the 1970's longlining ban (they grow exceptionally slow and breed very late, like lemons). The only problem this presents is the fact that to many people a dusky and a sandbar look very alike (especially below 5' where they haven't begun to grow that broad large dorsal fin). It would be bad news to get caught with a dusky thinking it was a sandbar. Make sure you know your species ID characters well. I use "Sharks of North America" by Castro. It's from the 70's but most consider it one of the best for IDs. I got my copy from a used book store for $5, and it's great.


----------

